# Homenetwork mit Amazon Echo steuern



## Johnnson2000 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hi, ich habe vor mir Amazon Echo zu holen und hab vorher noch ein paar Fragen.

 

Kann sich Echo mit meinem PC verbinden und meine runtergeladene Musik dort wiedergeben?

 

Verbindet es sich auch mit einem Bluetooth Adapter in meiner Stereo Anlage und spielt die Musik auch über diese ab?

 

Erkennt es meine normale runtergeladene Musik auch oder nur Amazon Music?

 

Kann es meine PS4 ein-/ausschalten, bzw. zwischen HDMI1 und 2 wechseln?

 

Kann es die Lautstärke am TV steuern oder zwischen Apps hin und herschalten?

 

Dass es bestimmte Glühbirnen steuern kann weiß ich, aber sind die teuer? und muss man einfach nur die birne in eine lampe stecken und dann kann Echo sie einschalten?

 

Ich weiß, sind viele Fragen, lasst euch Zeit und ich bin wirklich dankbar wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Oktober 2017)

Musik geht nur über die Cloud, Anbieter sind Amazon, Spotify, TuneIn und weitere.

 

Zu den Lampen: Du musst kompatible Sets besitzen. Eine einzelne Philips Hue White  kostet z.B. ~48&#8364;

Du musst das Echo dann auch mit dem Philips Hue System verbinden.

 

Das mit der PS4 & Co. bezweifle ich jetzt mal, dass es so out of the box funktioniert.


----------



## SchnickschnackSack (13. Februar 2018)

Ja das mit der PS4 funktioniert, allerdings brauchst du ein Gerät zum dazwischen hängen.
Schau Mal auf YouTube da gibt es einen der es geschafft hat.


----------

